# heads for KA24E



## Guest (Nov 16, 2002)

i have a '94 hardbody w/a KA24E and was wondering if the heads from a 240Z DOHC 16V would fit? i haven't had a chance to check it out for myself so i thought i'd ask to save myself a trip to find a pair. any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## moorgun2000 (Nov 28, 2004)

*sorry but no*



Hardbodyracer said:


> i have a '94 hardbody w/a KA24E and was wondering if the heads from a 240Z DOHC 16V would fit? i haven't had a chance to check it out for myself so i thought i'd ask to save myself a trip to find a pair. any info would be greatly appreciated.



sorry but the 240 z was a straight six 2.4 liter it is way longer and has two more pistons


----------

